# What Code? 3cm cyst removed via 2cm incision



## AMBarber (Mar 3, 2010)

What size should I use to determine the code when the physician removes a 3 cm cyst through a 2 cm incision?  

Thanks! 

Anna Barber CPC, CEMC
Advantage Health Physicians Network


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 3, 2010)

*Size of cyst*

Use the size of the cyst for the removal code. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## AMBarber (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

